# looking for shows or events or meetings/gatherings in So.Fla



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

any and all please let me know.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

What do you live in Florida? There is monthly fun shows in Tampa


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

APBCdogs.com is setting up a show in south florida real soon. Ill keep you posted


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

i live in palm beach


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> i live in palm beach


IM IN PALM BEACH RIGHT NOWWWW. For a horse show.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BrooklynYards said:


> APBCdogs.com is setting up a show in south florida real soon. Ill keep you posted


Oooh, where in S. FL? :woof:


----------

